# Bricks for storage shed



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

I have been wanting to build a storage shed but want to build it completely by hand meaning even making my own bricks.

So what are brick made of basically? Is it basically clay?

And are the bricks made by hand from clay structurally secure enough?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

double posting your thread in multiple forums is not an acceptable way to get more answers, and just curious if you've even tried to google it and done any research at all?

what this reads as:

Let me spam the forum with some idea I've had that I never actually bothered to read up about on my own so that I can ignore the comments while I never do the thing I was asking about...

If you really cared you'd have googled it, done your due diligence, asked questions based on specifics you've read and cite them, then you'd at least come off as interested.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I went through this myself awhile back. It's easy to find info on making adobe bricks but other types can be hard to find. I was going to make cement blocks like those you buy but all the information was on commercial processes. I finally found a decent source but after figuring up the cost it was about as cheap to buy them.

Regular bricks can often be found used when they tear down a brick building. They'll need some cleaning up but the price is often quite reasonable.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Adobe, sod or mud bricks are pretty easy to make. Not that I have done it, but how hard is it to mix a batch, pack it in forms, dump it out and let it dry? Time consuming, yes. The hard part would seem to be coming up with a viable 'recipe' for your particular form of 'mud' or clay. You know they will shrink as they dry but you do not want them to crack or crumble.

Think back to the American mid-west and the sod homes built by early settlers. They simply cut blocks of sod, stacked them up, framed windows/doors, add a roof and you have a home.

Good luck in your investigations and let us know how you are making out!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

iForgeDesigns said:


> I have been wanting to build a storage shed but want to build it completely by hand meaning even making my own bricks.
> 
> So what are brick made of basically? Is it basically clay?
> 
> And are the bricks made by hand from clay structurally secure enough?


You have a lot of time on your hands, don't you??:scratch

I've been working two days on getting essential storage from the shed---cross wood slabs in between studs to hold tools; a winner.
Little shelves in between the studs-- saw that on pinterest!! a winner.

I'd have been finished IF my second portable drill/screwdriver didn't die last summer and I only have one now--what's a girl to do???

I just got smart and ordered an extra battery for my WORX weed eater(yes, one of those, I have carpal tunnel) and lost the battery to the shredder ????? (Alzheimer's)??? so got one of those....I need to get stock in Lowe's!!!
I do need to look at yard sales for a new portable.
Switching is a PITA. But, I have lots of that!!:laugh:

Note to group: if you think those little Shaker pegs are cute?? I used a 1" X 4" with those pegs fastened from the back--they don't hold much but are functional.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I could see doing it for a hobby only, not to save money.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Exactly. I have several pallets of bricks in my yard found on CL, for free. They were 50 here, a hundred there... Keep your eyes and ears open, if you really want bricks. Most contractors will be happy to give you a great deal or even a freebee for leftover bricks from a job. It saves them having to move, store, then deal with them. If one says he paid $500 and will let you have them for $450, walk away.

And don't worry about having all different kinds of bricks to do a job, the results can be beautiful! Even mixing stone with bricks!!! You do need a bit of an eye to do things like that, but, even a first try will turn out fine.


----------



## iForgeDesigns (May 15, 2013)

JayJay said:


> You have a lot of time on your hands, don't you??:scratch
> 
> I've been working two days on getting essential storage from the shed---cross wood slabs in between studs to hold tools; a winner.
> Little shelves in between the studs-- saw that on pinterest!! a winner.
> ...


I work from home so i often have some extra time each day that i use to take a break from work and still be productive on small or this case, large projects and ideas.


----------

